#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άδειες, Διαδικασίες, Δικαιολογητικά >  > > >  >  > Δημόσια Έργα >  > > >  >  >  Ενέργειες για τη στελέχωση πτυχίου Α' τάξης

## ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ-ΚΕΑ

Καλησπέρα σας. Είμαι καινούργιος στο φόρουμ, αν και σας παρακολουθώ πολύ καιρό. Ερωτώ λοιπόν, αν γνωρίζει κάποιος, τις ενέργειες για την στελέχωση ενός ατομικού Πτυχίου 1ης Τάξης?
Σας Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά...

----------

